# 'Ramoth: Venture' Discussion (Closed)



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

The Adventurer's Registry, with the backing of the kingdom of Altrovar, is preparing a grand quest! AR members from around the known world have signed up for the search for the fabled land of Skyend. Whether you're a mage, a warrior, an engineer, a merchant- you're needed to crew the fleet of airships, led by the state of the art steam powered vessel Venture. Be sure to pack your hot weather clothes, too, as this quest will take you over Ramoth's inhospitable western deserts.

The setting is a pseudo-renaissance period.
I'll be taking a max of 6 people, but due to the size of this expedition, players can join and leave during the duration - there's many adventurers on this quest.
People who commented on my interest thread have priority.
I'll be starting this sometime in the next couple days, I'll be setting things up with y'alls characters while at the same time working on detail for the story. This is only my second time running an rp, also, so I'll probably have some trouble along the way just FYI as it's still a learning experience for me


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

You can be from a kingdom of your own design, btw, your characters are up to you!
You'll most likely be a member of the Adventurer's Registry, Ramoth's equivalent of a fantasy adventurer's guild. If you decide to come in as a merchant or airship engineer, you don't have to be a member.
Magic is allowed, but not required, and the power level of abilities will be limited. Enchanted gear is also allowed.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

I'll come up with a *real* blurb for this later, but what I was hinting at in the interest thread is: some years ago, I RPed an organization of werecritters, and at one point they had taken in anthros who had been turned into vampires.  What I didn't say about that is I'd made a nation of werecritters once, during my very first serious days of RP.

I had planned to pull in one of those taken-in vampires, a vampire bearfolk named Ilya Page, for this expedition and say he was raised in said werecritter nation.  Primarily going along as an unusually-tough warrior.

Looking at the 'inhospitable desert' thing?  Let's just say I am VERY glad that I went over vampire weaknesses and decided sunlight was only an "easy sunburn, but never fatal" thing.... in fact quite a few of the common weaknesses are straight-up nulled for this.  I'll write up the rest later.

He may have magic.  Unsure yet.  Will be basing it on the Lore of Beasts from Warhammer if I decide he does have it, so that should give some ideas on how to limit it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

I'd bring in 3 (4) chars at once : Jin and his two daughters Galaxy and Francesca, as well as Francesca's pet, a whale/orca named Bubbles
But if only 1 is allowed, then I guess only Jin

And, I think I'm just gonna go in without any powers or magic, to make it easier to manage

- Jin is a blacksmith and likes to explore new weapon designs/materials of other cultures in his travels, if he can find any
- Francesca likes to explore new species in her travels, and she likes to bring her pet along
- Galaxy is a bard and likes to perform in her travels


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I'd bring in 3 (4) chars at once : Jin and his two daughters Galaxy and Francesca, as well as Francesca's pet, a whale/orca named Bubbles
> But if only 1 is allowed, then I guess only Jin
> 
> And, I think I'm just gonna go in without any powers or magic, to make it easier to manage
> ...


Sounds good! I do want to mention though that Jin, if you have him as his usual taur self, is going to have a lot of difficulty. He's going to be flying aboard an airship, and they're not spacious even for someone of average size


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Sounds good! I do want to mention though that Jin, if you have him as his usual taur self, is going to have a lot of difficulty. He's going to be flying aboard an airship, and they're not spacious even for someone of average size


that's... a major oof cuz I'm actually considering to have all 3 of them as taurs, not anthro's


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> that's... a major oof cuz I'm actually considering to have all 3 of them as taurs, not anthro's


Damn


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Damn


I thought that taurs fit better in traveling rp's like this, since they can carry resources and supplies more than anthro's (relatively of course)
I also plan to have Jin pack quite a number of weapons with him, in case there are civilizations here, so he can offer trades with them ; as a taur he can carry more than if he's an anthro


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

Hey, I'm brining in Choco and Vanilla.

Choco will be the one I'm mostly playing as, while Vanilla will be at her home. Choco will be calling her occasionally, as he knew she'd be worried about him.

As I've mentioned before. He his able to use a pistol, machine gun, or shotgun, but also knows when not to use them. Violence isn't always the answer.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I thought that taurs fit better in traveling rp's like this, since they can carry resources and supplies more than anthro's (relatively of course)
> I also plan to have Jin pack quite a number of weapons with him, in case there are civilizations here, so he can offer trades with them ; as a taur he can carry more than if he's an anthro


I'll just write it so whatever ship you get on is designed with consideration for Taurs. So, any ship except the flagship Venture is good for oyu


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I'll just write it so whatever ship you get on is designed with consideration for Taurs. So, any ship except the flagship Venture is good for oyu


Sounds great, thankies


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Hey, I'm brining in Choco and Vanilla.
> 
> Choco will be the one I'm mostly playing as, while Vanilla will be at her home. Choco will be calling her occasionally, as he knew she'd be worried about him.
> 
> As I've mentioned before. He his able to use a pistol, machine gun, or shotgun, but also knows when not to use them. Violence isn't always the answer.


Should have mentioned, sorry, this is too old a setting for modern guns. The tech era is pseudo-renaissance. You can carry single shot muzzle loaders working with black powder. There's also single shot firearms using cartridges with tri-elemental charges, but those are very expensive and still experimental.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Should have mentioned, sorry, this is too old a setting for modern guns. The tech era is pseudo-renaissance. You can carry single shot muzzle loaders working with black powder. There's also single shot firearms using cartridges with tri-elemental charges, but those are very expensive.


Oh, that's alright. I suppose Choco could just use magic to call Vanilla, unless phones are allowed.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Oh, that's alright. I suppose Choco could just use magic to call Vanilla, unless phones are allowed.


You can come up with something with magic or enchanted items for contacting her, sure. It'll be something I'll keep unique to the both of you, though, the tech won't appear anywhere else or be useable in any other way


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

So, I won't go into a huge amount of detail about the werecritter nation other than the fact that it covers pretty much any werecreature species, the werecreatures don't all have humans as their base form (it's about 50-50 between human and anthro bases), a lot of it's in cooler territory with forests, and the southern part of the nation is where most of the food comes from.

Regarding Ilya Page, the vampire bearfolk I'm playing here... here's what I've come up with regarding known vampire traits:

Subsists solely on blood, animal blood does work but it's less potent, can consume supernatural blood without issues and in fact it's even better
Staking only paralyzes him, not susceptible to running water or holy symbols (but actual holy _magic_ hurts like crazy)
Sunlight is not fatal, but he does suffer sunburn fairly easily despite his fur
Officially no need to breathe, has to manually make his blood run in order to not be ambient temperature, but he does have a soul
Silver is painful if it gets in him (he can handle it if he doesn't let it cut him) and spices (especially garlic) overload his super-senses
Ilya doesn't have certain vampire powers like the traditional hypnotic stare.  He does have high strength and durability, as well as very good senses.

I do need to walk back what I said about his magic.  I originally said it'd be like the Lore of Beasts, but upon reading it again, that's much more of a shapeshifting angle and I don't want that.  I've decided his magic is more like the Lore of Metal, specifically iron manipulation.  Right now, it's mainly the manifestation of armor and possibly turning his claws to metal.  I'm setting one hard rule in that regard: Ilya's metal manipulation should always be limited to direct metal interaction and manifestation - I'm not having him do specific stuff like manipulating magnetism.

Beyond that, one thing I do know for sure is that his strength, speed, senses, and magic are going to depend on how much blood he's had recently.  If he's been starved, he may actually be weaker than an average bearfolk.


Knowing all this..... limiters?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Should have mentioned, sorry, this is too old a setting for modern guns. The tech era is pseudo-renaissance. You can carry single shot muzzle loaders working with black powder. There's also single shot firearms using cartridges with tri-elemental charges, but those are very expensive and still experimental.


so guns are still somewhat allowed, but not, say full-automatic or semi-automatic like assault-rifles, SMGs etc right ? they're only single-shot and need to manually reload the next bullet like a rifle ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

Since this is fantasy, I think Vanilla would of taught Choco a contact spell. It's like a video call, but a magic portal. Where you can see and hear the other person, while the same applies to them.

I think that'll work.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So, I won't go into a huge amount of detail about the werecritter nation other than the fact that it covers pretty much any werecreature species, the werecreatures don't all have humans as their base form (it's about 50-50 between human and anthro bases), a lot of it's in cooler territory with forests, and the southern part of the nation is where most of the food comes from.
> 
> Regarding Ilya Page, the vampire bearfolk I'm playing here... here's what I've come up with regarding known vampire traits:
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem too high power, you've got great abilities at cost of significant downsides. The metal manipulation is fine too, as long as you just don't use it in a crazy way. Some people in the story already can summon weapons, and while no one with the power appears, there are multiple characters in the Ramoth world that can summon armour.
There will also be an additional weakness you'll need to watch out for. Pearlwood is a material dangerous to all magic users who don't use a pure form of nature magic (referred to as Natura). Just don't touch it and you're good


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> so guns are still somewhat allowed, but not, say full-automatic or semi-automatic like assault-rifles, SMGs etc right ? they're only single-shot and need to manually reload the next bullet like a rifle ?


Yeah. And I say I'd say Jin, being who he is, would be one of those with access to tri-elemental cartridge weapons. The only detail you need to know is that they're more bulky than irl black powder cartridges, making them a bit more awkward.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Since this is fantasy, I think Vanilla would of taught Choco a contact spell. It's like a video call, but a magic portal. Where you can see and hear the other person, while the same applies to them.
> 
> I think that'll work.


Yeah! perfect


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

So, I think Choco will have a sword, shield, and bow.

I've fixed the gun problem with the bow! Arrows are still needed, but mostly reusable as long as they don't break upon impact


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yeah. And I say I'd say Jin, being who he is, would be one of those with access to tri-elemental cartridge weapons. The only detail you need to know is that they're more bulky than irl black powder cartridges, making them a bit more awkward.


alrighty then, though he only makes the tri-elemental firearms to trade ; otherwise the weapons he has for himself and his daughters, for self-defense, are just plain physical damage
doing a whole "physical build/run" here if you can say so, lol


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> alrighty then, though he only makes the tri-elemental firearms to trade ; otherwise the weapons he has for himself and his daughters, for self-defense, are just plain physical damage
> doing a whole "physical build/run" here if you can say so, lol


The tri-elemental weapons are still just bullet firing weapons, there's nothing special about them. They use a tri-elemental charge in place of a black powder cartridge as those have not been invented yet at the time of the story


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The tri-elemental weapons are still just bullet firing weapons, there's nothing special about them. They use a tri-elemental charge in place of a black powder cartridge as those have not been invented yet at the time of the story


Oh alright, got it


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Sounds good! I do want to mention though that Jin, if you have him as his usual taur self, is going to have a lot of difficulty. He's going to be flying aboard an airship, and they're not spacious even for someone of average size


sorry, wanna ask again ; only one char per player, or I can have more ?
just wanna be sure before this starts


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

Well, I should really clarify that Vanilla isn't coming along for this adventure. She's got a few things she needs to take care of herself. It's just the plot device of; "I've got someone I promised to get home to"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> sorry, wanna ask again ; only one char per player, or I can have more ?
> just wanna be sure before this starts


Yep, all good


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm a little confused on what kind of world this is and what kind of characters would fit the setting.

Any chance at a simple template to build the character on?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I'm a little confused on what kind of world this is and what kind of characters would fit the setting.
> 
> Any chance at a simple template to build the character on?


Fantasy world, technology level is based on the Renaissance with some differences such as airships, elemental magic powered engines, and early steam engines.
Your character would be someone who signed up for an expedition off the edge of the map.
Not sure what else to say unless you want something specific explained, sorry


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Fantasy world, technology level is based on the Renaissance with some differences such as airships, elemental magic powered engines, and early steam engines.


so bioshock, I suppose
I don't play it but I think the setting is roughly like this rp, steampunk fantasy stuffs and all that


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> so bioshock, I suppose
> I don't play it but I think the setting is roughly like this rp, steampunk fantasy stuffs and all that


Kinda similar, but less developed. Bioshock is a bit more modern


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Fantasy world, technology level is based on the Renaissance with some differences such as airships, elemental magic powered engines, and early steam engines.
> Your character would be someone who signed up for an expedition off the edge of the map.
> Not sure what else to say unless you want something specific explained, sorry


Adding, You'll most likely be a member of the Adventurer's Registry, Ramoth's equivalent of a fantasy adventurer's guild. If you decide to come in as a merchant or airship engineer, you don't have to be a member. You can also be from a kingdom of your own design if you wish, and decide that country's relations with Altrovar (which is the kingdom sponsoring the expidition)


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

I want to join as Fennec fox engenieer/repair man of the ship, Is It possible? 
+ please make It into discord server


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I want to join as Fennec fox engenieer/repair man of the ship, Is It possible?


Great! Glad to have you


Vulpus_vulpes said:


> + please make It into discord server


Nope


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I'm a little confused on what kind of world this is and what kind of characters would fit the setting.
> 
> Any chance at a simple template to build the character on?


You are that crazy lady with knife held in her mouth and swinging on ropes around the ship. I am pretty sure about this


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> You are that crazy lady with knife held in her mouth and swinging on ropes around the ship. I am pretty sure about this


Stabbing people and having sex with mermaids!>:3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Stabbing people and having sex with mermaids!>:3


Interesting life style. Hope you continue to enjoy yourself!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Stabbing people and having sex with mermaids!


Mhmmm that would be the last thing you would have sex with hahaha


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Interesting life style. Hope you continue to enjoy yourself!


I know the mermaids sure enjoy myself.>;3


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Mhmmm that would be the last thing you would have sex with hahaha


You offering to be the first?>;3


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> You offering to be the first?>;3


Certified *hold up* moment


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> You offering to be the first?>;3


Hmmm could be interesting...
Not as interesting as getting devoured by mermaid... If you into It OwO


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Certified *hold up* moment


Damn, I'm gonna have to start forming a line pretty soon.>;3


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Hmmm could be interesting...
> Not as interesting as getting devoured by mermaid... If you into It OwO


Sounds kinky.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Damn, I'm gonna have to start forming a line pretty soon.>;3


A line??? Ughhh! I don't want no mermaids to get stds


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> A line??? Ughhh! I don't want no mermaids to get stds


I'll make PC Mater Race get tested first so no worries.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Damn, I'm gonna have to start forming a line pretty soon.>;3


> prefers rp's with good stories and not just excuses to fuck
> prepares business lines for stabbing people and having down times with mermaids
> refuses to elaborate


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I'll make PC Mater Race get tested first so no worries.


*major *HOLD UP* moment*


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> > prefers rp's with good stories and not just excuses to fuck
> > prepares business lines for stabbing people and having down times with mermaids
> > refuses to elaborate


Ain't I a doll? <3


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

She is serial killer... what do you expect? Consistency?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> She is serial killer... what do you expect? Consistency?


Great point


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> She is serial killer... what do you expect? Consistency?


*nods* I agree.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Chaos is always good


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Chaos is always good


Glad you think so cause that's basically all I am.XD


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Glad you think so cause that's basically all I am.XD


I am pretty sure you have other side, one you hide. Unfortunately nobody has lived long enough to see It ;-;


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I am pretty sure you have other side, one you hide. Unfortunately nobody has lived long enough to see It ;-;


*NONE MAY LOOK UPON GOD AND EXPECT TO ENDURE HIS RADIENCE.*


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Can i have black powder musket? It fits my character.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> *NONE MAY LOOK UPON GOD AND EXPECT TO ENDURE HIS RADIENCE.*


Yep... checks out 
That will be lovely rp

So we are all on one ship? I wonder If there will be infighting or how will we interact


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> So we are all on one ship?


As far as I was told, me and my kids are in a different ship for taurs 
Dodged a bullet there though



Vanessa Howl said:


> *NONE MAY LOOK UPON GOD AND EXPECT TO ENDURE HIS RADIENCE.*


Yep, definitely dodged a bullet there


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Oki, I have @PC Master Race , @Amepix , @Vulpus_vulpes , and @Firuthi Dragovic registered. By default you're Advendurer's Registry (adventurer guild basically) members that have signed on, but if you wish you can change that status.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Yep... checks out
> That will be lovely rp
> 
> So we are all on one ship? I wonder If there will be infighting or how will we interact


We're the cool ship.

Fucking shit up.

Getting ALL the bitches.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As far as I was told, me and my kids are in a different ship for taurs
> Dodged a bullet there though
> 
> 
> Yep, definitely dodged a bullet there


Nah.. I was looking for It actually. Regular smart guy who wants to live life for once and crazy murderous lady


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Yep... checks out
> That will be lovely rp
> 
> So we are all on one ship? I wonder If there will be infighting or how will we interact


Working on how I'm going to do that. It's a fleet of ships, so there's plenty of choice as to where y'all want to be and what type of ship (supply ship, armed defensive ship, or general travel model) as well as the flagship Venture


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Going to be a couple days at least before I start this even still, I'm working on adapting stuff still as this was originally a short novel I was working on


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> We're the cool ship.
> 
> Fucking shit up.
> 
> Getting ALL the bitches.


It is just us and  many, many many kilometers of sand 


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Working on how I'm going to do that. It's a fleet of ships, so there's plenty of choice as to where y'all want to be and what type of ship (supply ship, armed defensive ship, or general travel model) as well as the flagship Venture


I want old, small ship that constantly needs repairing but is fast and agile


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Imagine how cool sunsets and night skies would look on those ships - Hooooly F$%k


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Nah.. I was looking for It actually. Regular smart guy who wants to live life for once and crazy murderous lady


Aka: the plot of the series Black Lagoon.XD


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Imagine how cool sunsets and night skies would look on those ships - Hooooly F$%k


Yassss. I love airships


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> It is just us and  many, many many kilometers of sand
> 
> I want old, small ship that constantly needs repairing but is fast and agile


I'm sure there are at least SOME bitches to fuck.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I'm sure there are at least SOME bitches to fuck.


Chill this is not nsfw rp, besides- I am worried bitches are not in our travelling priorities


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 27, 2022)

The fantasy adventure loving Choco is pleased to be a part of this expedition. His sword, shield, and bow skills should come in handy


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Chill this is not nsfw rp, besides- I am worried bitches are not in our travelling priorities


Booooooooooo.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I'm sure there are at least SOME bitches to fuck.


*cue Sonic Frontier status*

FACE YOUR FEAR-


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Booooooooooo.


Well great... We have sexually frustrated murderous wolf on the board


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Well great... We have sexually frustrated murderous wolf on the board


She is a serial killer, what do you expect ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Well great... We have sexually frustrated murderous wolf on the board


I have a feeling this won't end well


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> She is a serial killer, what do you expect ?


Nothing less- nothing more. We will have to keep eye on her.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> *cue Sonic Frontier status*
> 
> FACE YOUR FEAR-


I haven't played Sonic Frontier. ._.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I haven't played Sonic Frontier. ._.


I don't have the game either but at least the boss themes go hard


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Nothing less- nothing more. We will have to keep eye on her.


You know you love me.

My charm is inescapable. <3


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

@Vanessa Howl are you entering?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I don't have the game either but at least the boss themes go hard


I've been too busy with Pokemon Scarlet. 

I named my trainer Escarlata.

It's Spanish for Scarlet.XD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> @Vanessa Howl are you entering?


Not quite sure yet. 

Everything still feels a bit all over the place and I like knowing exactly what I'm doing when RPing so things go smoothly.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Not quite sure yet.
> 
> Everything still feels a bit all over the place and I like knowing exactly what I'm doing when RPing so things go smoothly.


I just like to go with the flow


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Not quite sure yet.
> 
> Everything still feels a bit all over the place and I like knowing exactly what I'm doing when RPing so things go smoothly.


This is gonna be a learning experience for me yeah. I've only run an rp once before this


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I just like to go with the flow


I don't. I like to go in with a nice, solid plot that I can then build on as I go.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Not quite sure yet.





Vanessa Howl said:


> I don't. I like to go in with a nice, solid plot that I can then build on as I go.


Dodged another bullet there


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> This is gonna be a learning experience for me yeah. I've only run an rp once before this


Fair enough (if you want I can help you iron out the story a bit. I'm quite the storyteller and have run a fair amount of RPs in my day with my most current being a cowboy RP and a villain team up RP).

I just kinda need to know what I'm doing so I know exactly how to play my character properly.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Dodged another bullet there


Don't make me come over there, you.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Don't make me come over there, you.


You're a serial killer, what do you expect geez lol


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> You're a serial killer, what do you expect geez lol


That's no excuse to be a meanie.>:T


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Really don't know how long I'll bee till its ready, anxiety is getting in the way of my working on it


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Really don't know how long I'll bee till its ready, anxiety is getting in the way of my working on it


no need to push yourself too hard. Take you're time


----------



## Khafra (Nov 29, 2022)

Soo, free slots still? @The_Happiest_Husky


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Soo, free slots still? @The_Happiest_Husky


Yeah, I can put you down. Don't know when it will be finished


----------



## Khafra (Nov 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yeah, I can put you down. Don't know when it will be finished


That's more than fine, I'm in no rush. Let me know when (and how) you'd like a character submission. Setting seems right up my alley.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

Khafra said:


> That's more than fine, I'm in no rush. Let me know when (and how) you'd like a character submission. Setting seems right up my alley.


Whenever you want to is good, and in as much detail as you'd like. Can even talk to me bout the world if you want.


----------



## Khafra (Nov 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Whenever you want to is good, and in as much detail as you'd like. Can even talk to me bout the world if you want.


Would be cool to get an overview of the existing countries, continents, cultures or even the geographical layout of the world, I think. Also what jobs within the crew would be available to the players - but again, no rush lol. I know how nerve wracking preparing these things can be sometimes.


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 29, 2022)

I might also consider joining myself if you're not too full up yet? Have been wanting to jump into something group based again for a while now.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> I might also consider joining myself if you're not too full up yet? Have been wanting to jump into something group based again for a while now.


Yeah I got one slot left, I'll put you down


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

im sorry im not going to be able to do this. I'm hopeless with big projects still


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

That's okay. It can be hard to take on such a big task


----------



## Balskarr (Dec 5, 2022)

That's a shame. Still. Best thing you can do is to not stress yourself out over it.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> im sorry im not going to be able to do this. I'm hopeless with big projects still


It is ok. May the rest of use collaborate on your vision so we could use the group we already have? Maybe you could give us some hints of what It would look like so we could have this rp done by ourselves


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 6, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> It is ok. May the rest of use collaborate on your vision so we could use the group we already have? Maybe you could give us some hints of what It would look like so we could have this rp done by ourselves


Yeah, ig, what all would you want? I have some details, cause this was a story before I tried to make an rp. Just been too anxious with what all is going on here rn that I can't come up with more stuff so that it could be an interesting rp


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yeah, ig, what all would you want? I have some details, cause this was a story before I tried to make an rp. Just been too anxious with what all is going on here rn that I can't come up with more stuff so that it could be an interesting rp


hmm, do not worry. It is group rp so there should me maybe 2 or 3 writers max.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

I could help come up with stuff if that's the issue. This noggin of mine is full o ideas


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 6, 2022)

Well here, I can give my setting in better detail at least

The Adventurer's Registry, the major adventurer's guild in the world of Ramoth, has been sponsored by the kindgom of Altrovar to journey off the maps into the desert to find the lost land of Skyend, a region of great ravines and floating islands. A fleet of airships has been put together for this task, and the flagship is Venture, an experimental airship with a new type of steam engine, more powerful than the bielemental engines of the other ships. 
Despite bringing in adventurers from many countries, for the most part no one is bothered by this being sponsored by another kingdom. Altrovar is the country of origin of the Registry, and has no 'true' royalty- the royal family is all adventurers, explorers, merchants, etc, and doesn't collect taxes for personal wealth.
The leader of this expedition, however, is controversial: Captain Jennifer Morey, a privateer by the loosest terms from the country of Telethen. She's an expirienced leader and knows both sea ships and airships well, but she is considered a criminal in many places and has a famously short fuse on an explosive temper, though she's gotten better at controlling it as she ages. Rumour has it she was only given command of the expedition over other equally qualified but more acceptable candidates because King of Altrovar's nephew, Natani Arcwright (meee), will be present, and she is his mentor. 
Also present are members of the Altrovarian Trade Police, there to stifle any trouble that might pop up due to the varied origins of the adventurers. They're fairly well liked, though there are certainly those who'd oppose their presence on the mission.
From the staging grounds in the scrublands, the fleet will be travelling along an established route to the easternmost settlement in Ramoth, a town called Rala located deep in the desert. This will be the safest part of the journey, as there are shelters built at regular intervals for airships to shelter in case of sandstorms. At Rala, there will be a break of a few days before the journey to Skyend begins, and some events will take places as well

I have plans for Rala and limited plans for the route to Rala, but I don't know what else to do besides knowing that not all the airships will make it. And once in Skyend, I have a plan about the expedition being stranded, but beyond that idk


----------

